# Does the Webway exist in fantasy?



## Shas'Ui (Feb 28, 2013)

if so, are there stories/texts about it?


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

It has long been suggested that the breech in the north where chaos leaks into the world was once an entrance to the webway that collapsed upon itself.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

short answer: no.

long answer: if it exists, its not known generally, as Grimaldus said, the breach in the north might be a webway portal, though its likely closer to the eye of terror from 40k then a webway portal. remember, as much as the armies may be similar (or identical in the case of daemons) both systems, lores, worlds, universes, may aswell be in different universes.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

It all depends if WFB and 40K are the same universe, if they are then yes. If they aren't then no. So jury is still out.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

GW clearly stated some years back that the two universes are unrelated (while in the beginning it was WARHAMMER...IN SPAAAAACE!!). So the webway do not exist but the Old Ones have clearly used a sort of portal to get there. Something similar maybe?


----------

